# Jiro kanji translation



## K.Bouldin (Dec 22, 2021)

Can someone please help translate this for me. They are the little note cards that come with the knife. I know that he studied calligraphy for 30 or so years, so I’m thinking that It’d be awesome to know what they say exactly. I also may put them in a frame to display them.
I’ve noticed that they are mostly the same, the only real difference is in the second photo. The one on the left is from my petty & right is my gyuto.-
Thanks for any & all help.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Dec 22, 2021)

This is just what I can make out with my limited knowledge, so take it with a huge grain of salt. Hopefully someone could chime in.

Note on the right side from right to left:
- (#?) 115
- (brand name) gyuto, very soft steel, shirogami (white) #1，iron knife with wooden wa handle, 7 Sun (~ 210mm)
- Made in July of Reiwa Year 2 (2020), Written by Jiro

Note on the left side
- 313
- (Same brand name) Petty, very soft steel, Shirogami #1, iron knife with wooden wa handle, 5 Sun (~150mm)
- Made in November of Reiwa Year 3 (2021), Written by Jiro


----------



## K.Bouldin (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks! The gyuto was #154.


----------



## K.Bouldin (Dec 23, 2021)

Google translate says “Extremely mild steel self-made paper spicy edition” also got neighborhood & temple steel as possibilities.


----------



## KenHash (Dec 23, 2021)

K.Bouldin said:


> Can someone please help translate this for me. They are the little note cards that come with the knife. I know that he studied calligraphy for 30 or so years, so I’m thinking that It’d be awesome to know what they say exactly. I also may put them in a frame to display them.
> I’ve noticed that they are mostly the same, the only real difference is in the second photo. The one on the left is from my petty & right is my gyuto.-
> Thanks for any & all help.
> 
> View attachment 157262




The one on right. The second kanji from right looks like two (Ni) that has faded in the middle.　So I assume that's what it was/is. No Kanji exists that looks the way it does now.　The problem here is that all the numbers for the knives are written in a form of Kanji called Daiji (大字) and 二 is not daiji. So it's a bit of a mystery. But the last two are 15. IF that means 4, then it would be 145. So “154” is impossible.
Using software to translate Japanese to English works for simple current terms. Jiro is using some old characters that won't translate well.

The one on right:
百二拾五　Hyaku nijuu go (125)?
鎚目牛刀　Tsuchime Gyuto
極軟鋼　Gokunankou (Very mild steel)
白紙一号鋼　Shirogami Ichigou Kou (White paper No.1 steel)
鉄刀木　Tettouboku/Tagayasan (Senna Siamea/Cassia Siamea)-Wood type
和式柄七寸　Washikie nanasun (wa type handle 7 sun ) sun = about 1 inch
令和弐年文月制作　Reiwa Ni nen Fumizuki Seisaku (Made/created July 2020)
次郎書　Jirou sho (written by Jiro)

The one on left:
参百拾参　Sanbyaku Juusan (313)
鎚目ペテイー　Tsuchime　Petty
極軟鋼　Gokunankou (Very mild steel)
白紙一号鋼　Shirogami Ichigou Kou (White paper No.1 steel)
鉄刀木　Tettouboku/Tagayasan (Senna Siamea/Cassia Siamea)
和式柄五寸　Washikie gosun (wa type handle 5 sun )
令和参年霜月制作 Reiwa San nen Shimozuki Seisaku (Made/created Novemeber 2021)
次郎書 Jirou sho


----------



## K.Bouldin (Dec 23, 2021)

@KenHash You are amazing! I made an error, the gyuto is actually #145.


----------

